# We Need A Licensed Plumber To Pull A Permit



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Got a call from a GC who re-habs foreclosed homes for the government. They ask me if I can pull a plumbing permit for a W/H in one of their homes. I am guessing that their men installed this disaster.

When I saw that the draft hood was butchered from off the W/H I just shook my head.....

When I looked under the W/H, I see a rusty leaking galvanized pipe coming out of the slab.....

They want to know how much to bring it up to code...


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

"How much to brig it to code?"....I'd tell 'em, more than yur willing to spend!


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> Got a call from a GC who re-habs foreclosed homes for the government. They ask me if I can pull a plumbing permit for a W/H in one of their homes. I am guessing that their men installed this disaster.
> 
> When I saw that the draft hood was butchered from off the W/H I just shook my head.....
> 
> ...


I'd tell them to bring it up to code it would cost more than the government allocated for maintence last year:laughing::yes:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Somehow the city got wind of this caper and they are on the GC's back to have the W/H permitted. I'm glad the city is insisting on a permit to have it done right.

All you guys and gals in the field, keep calling code enforcement when you know of contractors doing stuff that is under-handed. It makes my blood boil to see non-plumbers out in the field doing work that they are woefully incapable of doing.


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> Somehow the city got wind of this caper and they are on the GC's back to have the W/H permitted. I'm glad the city is insisting on a permit to have it done right.
> 
> All you guys and gals in the field, keep calling code enforcement when you know of contractors doing stuff that is under-handed. It makes my blood boil to see non-plumbers out in the field doing work that they are woefully incapable of doing.


Agreeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

Of coarse it's a GE... Oh I mean Rheem, the new face of GE.


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

Not sure if that base is made for that type of weight. Still illegal here. It makes my blood boil when people do things as dangerous as that and see no issue with it.


----------



## rick plumber (Jan 21, 2015)

Could be a way to make the GC a customer for life


----------



## Ncplumber84 (Dec 30, 2014)

Looks like a Lowes install to me. I've had several customers get a price from me and so Lowes quoted something way less my response they slap it in no code upgrades couple of shark bites and gone.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Ncplumber84 said:


> Looks like a Lowes install to me. I've had several customers get a price from me and so Lowes quoted something way less my response they slap it in no code upgrades couple of shark bites and gone.


I find your comment made out of ignorance! As a plumbing contractor who has used Lowe's installs as a revenue stream & form of developing customer base, I feel you no clue what I deal with on any install! Firstly, there's the perceived notion from homeowner that I'm out to gouge them every time I recommend needed improvements to become code compliant. Secondly, there are the drones at any big box store, who have limited, if any, trade experience, selling jobs without having us installers do a site visit. So go ahead & throw that big wad of **** against the wall. Some of it may stick, but not all of us installers are hacks. Walk that mile first, brother, before ya indict me!!!!!!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

mccmech said:


> I find your comment made out of ignorance! As a plumbing contractor who has used Lowe's installs as a revenue stream & form of developing customer base, I feel you no clue what I deal with on any install! Firstly, there's the perceived notion from homeowner that I'm out to gouge them every time I recommend needed improvements to become code compliant. Secondly, there are the drones at any big box store, who have limited, if any, trade experience, selling jobs without having us installers do a site visit. So go ahead & throw that big wad of **** against the wall. Some of it may stick, but not all of us installers are hacks. Walk that mile first, brother, before ya indict me!!!!!!


MC,
It is very cool that we are passionate about what we do when we know we do it damn well. And it sounds like you are doing the Lowe's thing damn well. It's like when we (all plumbers) get labeled as butt-crack thieves and are offended that someone would say such a thing. 

Unfortunately there are butt-crack thieves, and there are some less than awesome Low's installers.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

rick plumber said:


> Could be a way to make the GC a customer for life


Ummm why do you sound like a GC

I never pull permits for someone else. I can't even come up with a price to put my name on something. I have been asked to pull a permit for someone to do work. #1 It is illegal to let someone borrow the lic. The only way is, if I'm the one doing the work or overseeing everything and it has to be done by my rules. The price is more if I have to stop doing other work to take care of someone else's job or fix their screw up.

I say if you will do this charge accordingly and you do the work. Or let the inspector handle the GC so he learns his lesson, I would call all my plumbing buddies to tell them "hey such and such is looking for a bail out don't do the work for him". Hopefully next time he will learn to call a plumber instead of taking food from our table a big no no:furious:

By the way I personally stay away from GC's they are the same kind of like Mr. Patel. Not all of them but a good 99.9% I won't be looking for that good 1%. Always want work done for pennies while they make all the money. Maybe is just me but I gave up on GC's long time ago. Not worth my time at all!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

rick plumber said:


> Could be a way to make the GC a customer for life













Could be.....


How about that intro?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

One more picture, where's the pan drain line? I am glad you asked.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

It also does not have to be on that stand. ( I'm waiting for the reply on this one)


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> It also does not have to be on that stand. ( I'm waiting for the reply on this one)



Do tell....


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Well I'm assuming it's in a garage?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> It also does not have to be on that stand. ( I'm waiting for the reply on this one)












You are correct in that the Fuel Gas Code indeed doesn't require an FVIR W/H to be on a stand. However, I disagree with the code on this one.

For example, if a handyman alters or tampers with the code compliant FVIR W/H thereby defeating the safety feature, then the unsuspecting home-owner is left with a W/H that has the safety features compromised. For example, the handyman may remove the safety glass and not replace it. Then the unit has an open flame. So, in my humble opinion, I like to put FVIR W/H's on stands.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Ding ding


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

The handy hack could forget to tighten a gas connection and go boom also, can't fix stupid with a stand, but valid point👍👍


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> The handy hack could forget to tighten a gas connection and go boom also, can't fix stupid with a stand, but valid point&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;













And that goes to one of my main pet peeves with the state laws; anyone can purchase a gas appliance at big box or just about anywhere they are sold. The law should prohibit these appliances from being sold to the general public. 
Try buying Air Conditioning refrigerant without the EPA certificates...you can't. 

But with our trade, it's open season.......:furious:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> And that goes to one of my main pet peeves with the state laws; anyone can purchase a gas appliance at big box or just about anywhere they are sold. The law should prohibit these appliances from being sold to the general public.
> Try buying Air Conditioning refrigerant without the EPA certificates...you can't.
> 
> But with our trade, it's open season.......:furious:


Agreeeerreeeee,I wish that General public couldn't but any type of water heater or gas appliance,only licensed plumbers/mechanical contractors,but als,it will never happen unless several people get killed from I proper installation


----------



## Ncplumber84 (Dec 30, 2014)

mccmech said:


> I find your comment made out of ignorance! As a plumbing contractor who has used Lowe's installs as a revenue stream & form of developing customer base, I feel you no clue what I deal with on any install! Firstly, there's the perceived notion from homeowner that I'm out to gouge them every time I recommend needed improvements to become code compliant. Secondly, there are the drones at any big box store, who have limited, if any, trade experience, selling jobs without having us installers do a site visit. So go ahead & throw that big wad of **** against the wall. Some of it may stick, but not all of us installers are hacks. Walk that mile first, brother, before ya indict me!!!!!!


I do installs every day thank you tank and thankless water heater and if your excuse is customer don't want to pay for upgrades then walk away and don't half a$$ it sir.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Ncplumber84 said:


> I do installs every day thank you tank and thankless water heater and if your excuse is customer don't want to pay for upgrades then walk away and don't half a$$ it sir.


Never stated that I half-ass anything! I just don't appreciate the broad brush comment of "It looks like a Lowe's install". Unless you've seen all Lowe's installs you have zero clue of the professionalism some installers demonstrate. 'Nuff said, by me anyway!!!


----------



## Ncplumber84 (Dec 30, 2014)

mccmech said:


> Never stated that I half-ass anything! I just don't appreciate the broad brush comment of "It looks like a Lowe's install". Unless you've seen all Lowe's installs you have zero clue of the professionalism some installers demonstrate. 'Nuff said, by me anyway!!!


I've been thinking bout what I said so I wanted to say sorry what I meant is it looks like a home depot install.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Ncplumber84 said:


> I've been thinking bout what I said so I wanted to say sorry what I meant is it looks like a home depot install.


Lol. Most of yall on the zone crack me up.


----------

